# Kenny Smith's collection of data.



## Kenny Smith (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay...this thread is gonna be all of my raw data, dumped in some semblance of an order.
It will all be rearranged as I feel like it, so do not expect any miracles.
The first 5 posts are reserved.

World Name: Welont.
World Hook: A world of hidden power and ancient darkness.
General Summary: Welont is a world in which humanity has timidly ventured into the beginnings of the Industrial revolution, just recently done with a widespread war. There is a manifestation of magic here, such as rare floating ores, and mighty ruins too large to have been built by human hands.
Races (so far):
Sub: Humans; Humans are here as they are in the Real world. They are versatile, relatively weak, and very intelligent. There is a small minority among them that have a connection to the power of their world, and those few use their powers to both protect human-kind, as well as secure their own power, all of which occurs behind closed doors.
Agaia; A vicious, predatory race that has a physical build similar to humans, just with a broader upper body and more muscle mass. Theirs is a society centered around war, blood magicks, and honor. They have built cities, but that does not mean they are civilized. Agaian magic utilizers do not embrace natural gifts and connections. They tear their power from other living beings via blood-letting. One drop of blood gives an Agaian power over you, or will drive it insane with bloodlust. Agaians are a foot taller then humans, have grey shark-like skin, and sharkish teeth too. Their cities are always on and in the ocean.
Can you guess what THEY evolved from?
Cadence; The Cadence. Their name implies how they are. Their movements, thoughts, words, everything is part of some great rhythm. They all move in time, and are extraordinarily powerful.
Though there are a few dozen of them in existence, those few have escaped death more times then can be counted by a mortal mind.
They are shorter then the average human, around the height of an 8-year-old. They have very large eyes, stocky frames, and are very agile.


----------



## Kenny Smith (Feb 15, 2012)

The Magic of Welont:
Welont is possessed of a peculiar magic.
Objects and creatures, both nature-made and sentience-made, become vessels of power if there is intense attention focused on it.
But the effects usually do not show immediately. Not unless the attention is given by thousands, if not millions, of minds.
But the effects of this magic can also manifest if the emotions attached to that attention are intense, such as when a child is abused and gives all of his/her love to his/her stuffed doll, or an animal is frightened of its shadow (more on that later).
Magic "types": The first kind I would like to address is the natural kind. Animals have taken note of, and felt afraid (in their own fashion), and even died too natural disasters. That is one form of magic that is most basic, and most powerful. Intelligent users only get to a basic mastery of lighting candles from across the room, or purifying a glass of dirty water in another room.
There were few who could summon raging whirlwinds, magmatic gouts, and even hold back the tides.
This kind is simply called "Natural". (durpahurpa.)
The next kind is what the Agaian abuse, but has roots in ancient predatory practices.
The power inherent in blood is more powerful then most anything seen when used right. A wolf slaughtering a herd of sheep will become more blood-thirsty and ravenous with each drop of blood spilled, and eventually will become so maddened that it will die from massive arterial ruptures.
This power can be used to give inhuman abilities and boldness to even the most timid of souls (imagine a raging lamb...) as well as speed up the healing processes of living things, but the Agaians use this power to empower their warriors and themselves almost to the point of death, and sometimes to death. Under the power of an average Blood-priest, a simple tavern brawl can turn into a vicious fight to the death (which is why the Agaians do not even disturb humans). Under a more powerful Blood-priest, however, a single man can become nigh invulnerable, moving with blinding speed and hitting with strength beyond that of an elephant.
This magic mishapes those under its effects, bulging all of the muscles as they become engorged with oxygen enriched blood. The pupils widen to double thier own width, and every single vein becomes thick, pulsing mightily with untold amounts of blood.
This is called "Veinfire".
There is a power that is as primal as Natural magic, one that stems from fear and hidden things.
This magic is Shade's Fear.
Those who command Shade's fear are able to see into the world beneath us all, the world of shadows, where some fall, and only a handful ever return.
Shade's Fear mages are able to travel via shadows and darkness, summoning dark things that are representative of many fears associated with the darkness.
Shade's fear is very versatile, being able to do many things similar to other magics, sometimes better then the original does.
There are plenty more magic types on Welont, but I will list them later.


----------



## Kenny Smith (Feb 16, 2012)

This post is reserved, sirs and ladies..


----------



## Kenny Smith (Feb 16, 2012)

This post is reserved, sirs and ladies...


----------



## Kenny Smith (Feb 16, 2012)

This post is reserved, sirs and ladies....last one.


----------



## ThinkerX (Feb 16, 2012)

Raw Data for what?


----------



## sashamerideth (Feb 16, 2012)

Least he could do is XML-ize his data. 

I don't want to be picking my way through unordered data. A bubble sort really isn't that much work.


----------



## Kenny Smith (Feb 16, 2012)

well, it is gonna be barely organized. A dump in sections, if you will.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm curious to see where this goes...


----------



## Reaver (Feb 16, 2012)

Just a suggestion, but you can use your Portfolio for something like this.  And you can write as much as your heart desires without the need to reserve anything.


----------



## Shasjas (Feb 16, 2012)

data about what exactly?


----------



## Ghost (Feb 16, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Just a suggestion, but you can use your Portfolio for something like this.  And you can write as much as your heart desires without the need to reserve anything.



lol

BTW, is there some sort of intro to Mythic Scribes that explains Portfolios, Groups, the Showcase, and all that to new folks?

[The remainder of this post is reserved for possible commentary on Kenny Smith's collection of data.]


----------



## Kenny Smith (Feb 22, 2012)

Alrighty.
I added a little bit of data here.

All I am trying to accomplish is a layout for my mind to use.
If you guys like what you see and want to use a specific element = (like the Samii), then just ask me via PM.


----------



## Devor (Feb 22, 2012)

Kenny Smith said:


> If you guys like what you see and want to use a specific element = (like the Samii), then just ask me via PM.



I hate to say it, but you might want to think about changing the name on that.  The Sami are a reindeer-herding tribal people in the Scandinavian countries.  Not to push PC or anything, but I saw this thread before I saw the description and that's what I thought you meant.


----------



## Kenny Smith (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh..really? So I should go for the name "Agaian" instead.
I was saving THAT name for the older race.
By the way, check the OP in like an hour. There will be more stuff.
And check tomorrow, too. I may get inspiration tonight after writing some stuff out.


----------



## sashamerideth (Feb 23, 2012)

Indentations aren't right, but it should parse. Here, I XML-ized your data for you. See I don't have to do it again. 


```
<world>
 <Name>
  Welont
 </Name>
 <Hook>
  A world of hidden power and ancient darkness
 </hook>
 <Summary>
  Welont is a world in which humanity has timidly ventured into the beginnings of the Industrial revolution, just
  recently done with a widespread war. There is a manifestation of magic here, such as rare floating ores, and 
  mighty ruins too large to have been built by human hands.
 </Summary>

 <races>
  <Race>
   Human
   <Description> 
    Humans are here as they are in the Real world. They are versatile, relatively weak, and very intelligent. There 
    is a small minority among them that have a connection to the power of their world, and those few use their 
    powers to both protect human-kind, as well as secure their own power, all of which occurs behind closed 
    doors.
  </Description>
  </Race>
  <Race>
    Agaia
    <Description>
     A vicious, predatory race that has a physical build similar to humans, just with a broader upper body and 
     more muscle mass. Theirs is a society centered around war, blood magicks, and honor. They have built 
     cities, but that does not mean they are civilized. Agaian magic utilizers do not embrace natural gifts and 
     connections. They tear their power from other living beings via blood-letting. One drop of blood gives an 
     Agaian power over you, or will drive it insane with bloodlust. Agaians are a foot taller then humans, have 
     grey shark-like skin, and sharkish teeth too. Their cities are always on and in the ocean. Can you guess 
     what THEY evolved from?
  <Race>
   Cadence
   <Description>
    Their name implies how they are. Their movements, thoughts, words, everything is part of some great 
    rhythm. They all move in time, and are extraordinarily powerful. Though there are a few dozen of them in 
    existence, those few have escaped death more times then can be counted by a mortal mind. They are 
    shorter then the average human, around the height of an 8-year-old. They have very large eyes, stocky 
    frames, and are very agile.
   </Description>
  </Race>
 </Races>
</world>
```


----------



## Kenny Smith (Feb 23, 2012)

sashamerideth said:


> Indentations aren't right, but it should parse. Here, I XML-ized your data for you. See I don't have to do it again.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I think I love you...


----------

